# 60' bucket truck with chipper box for hire



## what-a-stihl (Jul 4, 2011)

I have a bucket truck with a 60' altec boom and a chipper box looking for contracts. I operate a business with proper insurance and licensing. I'm in Illinois but will travel anywhere if the contract is large enough.


----------



## mdtreeone (Jul 8, 2011)

*What Rate ?*

What is the rate you are looking to get. Based on an 8 hour day.

Do you have a chipper as well ? Is so how much for both units per day .


----------

